# my models australian trader and stadacona



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

hello matt from sydney here i have posted 2 photos of my models i am building.australian trader 1985 now hub trader and stadacona ex river yarra and csl yarra let me know your comments cheers


----------

